# thermometer & thermostat probe placement??



## gecko87 (Jan 29, 2011)

for the thermometer and thermostat probes are they best placed under the hide on the heat mat or behind the hide on the heat mat??

where do you have yours??


----------



## Manoona (Jun 28, 2009)

Long as they are on the floor of the warm side it doesnt really matter too much.  Mine just rest on top on teh sand/lino so I can get an accurate reading!


----------



## balmybaldwin (Mar 17, 2010)

Thermostat probe should be at the COOL end - that way the stat is protecting the Rep from overheating by ensuring the cool end isn't too hot.

As for the thermometer probe that depends on what you want to measure


----------



## gecko87 (Jan 29, 2011)

balmybaldwin said:


> Thermostat probe should be at the COOL end - that way the stat is protecting the Rep from overheating by ensuring the cool end isn't too hot.
> 
> As for the thermometer probe that depends on what you want to measure


 
ok?????????? so why have i read up untill now to put the thermostat thats controlling the heat mat ontop of the reptile carpet above the heatmat?????????


----------



## Darklas (Mar 25, 2009)

Different people seem to have different view on this. Personally I put my heat probe on the cooler end of the tank, to achieve the proper ambient temp. 
Others swear by putting it directly onto the heatmat to control it's surface temp.

I think whatever way you do it will be fine, as long as you are getting the correct readings from your thermometers at either end of the viv.


----------



## gecko87 (Jan 29, 2011)

well i am getting a reading between 30c-33c from the thermometer on the warm side.i have set the thermostat which is attached to the heat mat and its set to 31c and the probe is also on the warm side.and i have a thermometer on the cool side which stays between 22c-24c.i feel imo the thermostat should be on the heat mat not the cool side.


----------



## Darklas (Mar 25, 2009)

Like I say, go with whatever works for you. It's not set in stone.

I use the probe at the cool end in all my wooden vivs, but for my wee hoggie in his faunarium the probe is directly on the heatmat. Long as you achieve the correct temps I wouldn't worry so much.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

balmybaldwin said:


> Thermostat probe should be at the COOL end - that way the stat is protecting the Rep from overheating by ensuring the cool end isn't too hot.
> 
> As for the thermometer probe that depends on what you want to measure


That doesn't work too well if you're heating using a heat mat under the substrate - it would result in the heat mat being essentially uncontrolled by the thermostat (since they do not significantly heat the air and therefore wouldn't significantly affect the cool end temperatures).

It is however good advice if you're using high-wattage bulbs or ceramics for heating and need a very high-temperature basking spot, but a significant drop to the cool end temperature.


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Placing the thermostat at the cool end is a bit like placing the thermostat controlling the oven in your kitchen in your fridge!

I understand the logic behind controlling the cool end, but it simply won't work properly. As said, the mat will be almost completely uncontrolled, since the mat will hardly affect the cool end temperature.

There is more of a case for the cool end probe if a high wattage heat lamp is being used, but if the set-up is correct and the basking area is controlled, the cool end will also be OK. The problem with placing the probe in the cool end is that there is an enormous lag between cause and effect. By the time the cool end has reached the stat trigger temperature, the hot end is extremely hot. This hot zone will continue to "drift" towards the cool end even if you switch off the heater. Hence, you have done exactly what you wanted to avoid - overheated the cool end of the viv.

This is a typical problem faced by process control engineers and they definitely would not place the control probe at the cool end.


----------



## gecko87 (Jan 29, 2011)

Jeffers3 said:


> Placing the thermostat at the cool end is a bit like placing the thermostat controlling the oven in your kitchen in your fridge!
> 
> I understand the logic behind controlling the cool end, but it simply won't work properly. As said, the mat will be almost completely uncontrolled, since the mat will hardly affect the cool end temperature.
> 
> ...


 
this is just what i thought.thanks:2thumb: 
all i wanted to know is it best to put the probes in the hide or outside thats all.


----------

